# "freebsd-update install" errors, ver. 11.3



## proton1234 (Jul 10, 2020)

```
# freebsd-update fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.3-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
The following files will be removed as part of updating to
11.3-RELEASE-p11:
/usr/sbin/unbound
/usr/sbin/unbound-anchor
/usr/sbin/unbound-checkconf
/usr/sbin/unbound-control
/usr/share/man/man5/unbound.conf.5.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/unbound-anchor.8.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/unbound-checkconf.8.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/unbound-control.8.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/unbound.8.gz
The following files will be added as part of updating to
11.3-RELEASE-p11:
/usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-anchor.debug
/usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-checkconf.debug
/usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-control.debug
/usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound.debug
/usr/sbin/local-unbound-anchor
/usr/sbin/local-unbound-checkconf
/usr/sbin/local-unbound-control
/usr/share/man/man5/local-unbound.conf.5.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/local-unbound-anchor.8.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/local-unbound-checkconf.8.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/local-unbound-control.8.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/local-unbound.8.gz
The following files will be updated as part of updating to
11.3-RELEASE-p11:
/bin/freebsd-version
/boot/kernel/kernel
/boot/kernel/linuxkpi.ko
/boot/kernel/mps.ko
/etc/rc.d/local_unbound
/usr/lib/libprivateunbound.a
/usr/lib/libprivateunbound.so.5
/usr/lib/libprivateunbound_p.a
/usr/lib32/libprivateunbound.a
/usr/lib32/libprivateunbound.so.5
/usr/lib32/libprivateunbound_p.a
/usr/sbin/local-unbound
/usr/sbin/local-unbound-setup
/usr/share/man/mandoc.db
/var/db/etcupdate/current/etc/rc.d/local_unbound
/var/db/etcupdate/log
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree
#
# freebsd-update install
src component not installed, skipped
Installing updates...install: ///usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-anchor.debug: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-checkconf.debug: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-control.debug: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound.debug: No such file or directory
done.
#
```
Never had such results. Is it a wrong update script?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2020)

Did you install the debug libraries? Do you actually use them? If not, ignore it.


----------



## proton1234 (Jul 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Did you install the debug libraries? Do you actually use them? If not, ignore it.


How can I check whether debug libraries were installed?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2020)

Look in /usr/lib/debug/. But if you don't  know they're installed or not you're not using them in any case. You would know if you actually used them.


----------



## proton1234 (Jul 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Look in /usr/lib/debug/


this directory has no entries except /boot/kernel subdirectory and it's empty too


----------



## mcampos (Jul 10, 2020)

I had the same error...and like you, "/usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin" doesn't exist on my system.  Unfortunately you can't just ignore this (like I did yesterday) because it will continue to pop up in the "security updates" email each day.  I wonder if maybe the FreeBSD folks will fix this in the next few days .

In the mean time, what worked for me is to simply create the directory -- `sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/`

... then you can run `freebsd-update fetch` / `freebsd-update install` and it will succeed without issue.


----------



## kjpetrie (Jul 11, 2020)

I updated to 11.3-RELEASE-p11 yesterday and noticed no such errors (though it's possible I missed them). However, today I got the following message by e-mail:

```
....
The following files will be added as part of updating to
11.3-RELEASE-p11:
/usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-anchor.debug
/usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-checkconf.debug
/usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-control.debug
/usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound.debug
```

I'm assuming this is part of the same issue, hence reporting it here.


----------



## Arkadiy (Jul 13, 2020)

I have the same problem with all FreeBSD servers.  

```
The following files will be added as part of updating to
11.3-RELEASE-p11:
/usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-anchor.debug
/usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-checkconf.debug
/usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-control.debug
/usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound.debug
Installing updates...install: ///usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-anchor.debug: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-checkconf.debug: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-control.debug: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound.debug: No such file or directory
```
I do not want to make any additional directories. 
Anybody have any solutions or we should wait of fixing it in freebsd-update?


----------



## kjpetrie (Jul 13, 2020)

I bit the bullet and upgraded to 11.4. 11.3 is in the 3-month changeover period before it goes EOL at the end of September, so I don't expect fixing this annoying message will be a priority for developers for an obsolescent version which is being phased out.


----------



## Arkadiy (Jul 13, 2020)

Thank you for advice! I think it is a good solution for me.


----------



## proton1234 (Jul 29, 2020)

mcampos said:


> In the mean time, what worked for me is to simply create the directory -- `sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/`
> 
> ... then you can run `freebsd-update fetch` / `freebsd-update install` and it will succeed without issue.



And what happened next? Did update script put something there?


kjpetrie said:


> I bit the bullet and upgraded to 11.4. 11.3


what's this?

```
+tests:*:977:
+tests:*:977:977::0:0:Unprivileged user for tests:/nonexistent:/usr/sbin/nologin
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2020)

proton1234 said:


> what's this








						⚙ D24103 Add the kyua test framework to the base system.
					






					reviews.freebsd.org


----------

